# Synthroid vs Armour?



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I should be starting on thyroid meds in about a month. We want to make an educated decision on what type of med to be on. I have my doctor pushing Synthroid very hard and I have friends on it that are doing quite well. I also know people on Armour that had a horrible time with Synthyroid but are doing great on Armour. One other person I know is on Synthyroid and a T3 med and that combo seems to work well for her.

I would love to get everyone's opinion on what they prefer if you don't mind sharing and what the difference is between the natural vs synthetic. My husband and I lean towards natural medication if possible but are not against traditional medicines in any way either. We asked the doctor and nurse and they both kind of turned up their noses when we mentioned natural meds so I knew I wouldn't get an unbiased opinion from them which is why I thought I would ask on here since I know there are a wide variety of people that use each drug here. We just want to me a decision that is best for me. Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I'd suggest seeing how you feel after 6 months on synthroid. Then if you can't resolve issues once your levels are stable you can always turn to Armour or the like.

I chose Levoxyl because it has the least ingredients, i.e. inactive ingredients/additives. Plus I am still on the hyper side and I don't need to be anymore hyper with T-3 Armour. Plus I am a vegetarian.

Some people believe that Armour is pure (pig T-3) but that is a misconception for it has added ingredients, i.e. inactive ingredients/additives as well.

However, to each their own preference.


----------



## Phoenix (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Stacy,

When I was diagnosed, I was started on a low dose of Synthroid. It was increased in small doses until I was up to 125 mcg, and I was doing some better, but still having symptoms. My free T3 numbers were staying on the low end of normal, so my endo decided to add a little Cytomel (synthetic T3). My T3 numbers are slightly above mid range now, and I have more energy and less symptoms. This combination is working very well for me so far.

I have never taken Armour, so I cannot give any advice there, but I know there will be plenty of others along soon that can.

If you happen to have problems taking the Synthroid (some do due to lactose intollerance), another good one to try is Levoxyl.

Good luck

Welcome to the family

Phoenix


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I am currently taking 5mcgs of Cytomel and 100mcgs of the Synthroid. It helped with my symptoms immensely. I am still working through the titration process. I still have some lingering symptoms like dry skin, red spots on my skin and some lethargy. The hair loss is still bad though and it is emotionally an issue for me. I was thinking about asking my doctor about taking armour. I have read several articles and others have told me that synthroid can cause some hair loss and with me already losing hair due to the Hashimoto's I don't want it to be worse.

All in all though how I feel is my top priority so if my meds can't change then so be it if I feel better.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am curious about this, too. If I am put on Cytomel in addition to Synthroid, I will be paying $13 per month for Synthroid and $8 per month for Cytomel for a total of $21 versus $3 per month for Armour.

Is there a compelling reason to take the synthetics versus the Armour?


----------



## Shiraz (Oct 19, 2009)

Another Synthroid user here and have been doing very well on it for 8 years.

You know, I am always confused when people refer to Armour as a "natural" medication. Exactly what is natural about humans taking a formulation that is made from a pig's thyroid gland?!

However, the synthetic T4 medications are bio-identical -- in other words, they are exactly the same as what the human thyroid gland produces. If, for some reason, the body does not convert enough T4 to T3, then one can always add a bit of Cytomel. However, it is not usually needed for most thyroid patients.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a Synthroid and later Levoxyl user for 20 years. No complaints from me.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm happy with Synthroid so far, too. I'm just wondering how it all compares from people who have taken both synthetic and Armour.


----------



## lonniep (Apr 27, 2010)

I was put on generic synthroid last year and started having crazy mood swings and suicidal thoughts.Switched to armour and 3-4 weeks later i was back to normal.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I just started Eutroxsig which I think is a synthroid brand.

since I just started it's been going alright so far. Let you know how it goes when the weeks go by

I don't think we have armour here in Australia


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> I should be starting on thyroid meds in about a month. We want to make an educated decision on what type of med to be on. We just want to me a decision that is best for me. Thanks!


If you take only a T-4 replacement it means 1 pill per day - Armour must be taken several times a day.

If you take a T-4(levothyroxine) and a T-3 (Cytomel) replacement dosing can be up to 3x per day.

While Armour is taken 3x per day additional T-4 might need to be added to get the ratio right for you as Armour has a higher % of T-3 hormone in it.

Armour has had supply issues several times making users have to switch replacements.

Armour is considerably less expensive than a T-4 + T-3 (Cytomel) replacement combination.

Since my TT I have been on Unithroid but needed to add Cytomel because of continued low FT-3.

A friend of mine has had to switch from a Levo/Cytomel mix to Armour due to insurance and is 2 months into it and still feeling awful after years of feeling great on her Levo/Cytomel.

Everyone's body reacts differently so if one drug does not get you feeling well then a switch would be in order.

My suggestion to you would be to contact some local pharmacies and see if they fill Armour prescriptions - then ask for some names of doctors prescribing it. Fighting your current doctor for the option of an Armour prescription isn't worth it.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Both my wife and mother have been on Armour for years - just one pill per day and have done well until about 4 - 6 months ago.

Armour seems to have had some problems lately. My wife started gaining weight on Armour and feeling hypo so she switched to Synthroid 4 months ago and lost 28 pounds (she is also dieting) so far and feels great compared to the last few batches of Armour. Last year, before the problems, Armour was working just fine for her. When on the new Armour before the switch, she was having a lot of trouble with rapid weight gain, puffiness and general tiredness. All of that is gone now.

My mother has a hard head. She is STILL on Armour (1 pill per day) and also started gaining weight like a madman. She too will be switching to Synthroid this month due to the problems. She's always tired now and never had that problem last year or the previous 15+ years on Armour but she's making the switch now.

As far as I know most people take Armour just once a day. Some people who have a hard time in the late afternoon and start getting sleepy will split their dose and take half in the morning and half in the afternoon.

From the Armour web site regarding dosing:

_Armour® Thyroid (thyroid tablets, USP) for oral use is a natural
preparation derived from porcine thyroid glands and has a
strong, characteristic odor. (T3 liothyronine is approximately
four times as potent as T4 levothyroxine on a microgram for
microgram basis.) *They provide 38 mcg levothyroxine (T4)
and 9 mcg liothyronine (T3) per grain of thyroid.* The inactive
ingredients are calcium stearate, dextrose, microcrystalline
cellulose, sodium starch glycolate and opadry white._

_Hypothyroidism-Therapy is usually instituted using low doses,
with increments which depend on the cardiovascular status of
the patient. *The usual starting dose is 30 mg Armour Thyroid,
with increments of 15 mg every 2 to 3 weeks. A lower starting
dosage, 15 mg/day, is recommended in patients with longstanding
myxedema, particularly if cardiovascular impairment is
suspected, in which case extreme caution is recommended.* The
appearance of angina is an indication for a reduction in dosage.
Most patients require 60 to 120 mg/day. Failure to respond to
doses of 180 mg suggests lack of compliance or malabsorption.
Maintenance dosages 60 to 120 mg/day usually result in normal
serum T4 and T3 levels. Adequate therapy usually results in normal
TSH and T4 levels after 2 to 3 weeks of therapy._


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovlkn said:


> If you take only a T-4 replacement it means 1 pill per day - Armour must be taken several times a day.
> 
> If you take a T-4(levothyroxine) and a T-3 (Cytomel) replacement dosing can be up to 3x per day.
> 
> ...


At the present, I am getting all the Armour I need. I am on the new stuff and am having absolutely no problems. I feel great.


----------



## Cmac (Jun 14, 2010)

HELP!!!

I just visited the MD and my TSH is up to 6.0 and he thinks its time to start taking meds. He prescribed synthroid at .50.

I have a fairly sensitive stomach and sometimes have trouble with lactose, is this a good idea? Also, is it true that most people gain weight when they start synthroid?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Synthroid contains lactose, Levoxyl doesn't. They both do not cause weight gain. Some have lost weight.

I have issues with dyes in meds. However, Levoxyl is so pastel that it doesn't cause issue. Perhaps It is the same with Synthroid that it has such a little amount of lactose it won't present a problem.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

stacy80 said:


> I should be starting on thyroid meds in about a month. We want to make an educated decision on what type of med to be on. I have my doctor pushing Synthroid very hard and I have friends on it that are doing quite well. I also know people on Armour that had a horrible time with Synthyroid but are doing great on Armour. One other person I know is on Synthyroid and a T3 med and that combo seems to work well for her.
> 
> I would love to get everyone's opinion on what they prefer if you don't mind sharing and what the difference is between the natural vs synthetic. My husband and I lean towards natural medication if possible but are not against traditional medicines in any way either. We asked the doctor and nurse and they both kind of turned up their noses when we mentioned natural meds so I knew I wouldn't get an unbiased opinion from them which is why I thought I would ask on here since I know there are a wide variety of people that use each drug here. We just want to me a decision that is best for me. Thanks!


The most important thing for you is to keep the TSH suppressed. This is very very important for thyroid cancer patients. So.....................whichever med does that best for you is the way to go.

As GDWomen has pointed out, you can try the Synthroid and see if that does the trick; if not, based on Free T3 labs if low, you can try Cytomel or go to Armour.

If the doctor and the nurses in fact expressed their distaste about natural, you may be with the wrong doc. Going natural would not be the issue with me at the outset but a closed mind definitely is when it comes to my health care. I like my doc to think outside the box and consider what might be best for me and not the masses.


----------



## act4803 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have had thyroid issues and been on synthroid for years. After three years I notice joint aches and anxiety issues. I started researching and found this is a side effect of the medication. My doctor has only ran TSH and T4 levels never T3. The issue is the synthroyid sometimes doesnt break down into T3 and you need this. I personally am going to the dr. tomorrow and ask to be put on Armour, as I would rather have a pig gland than synthetic. I just wish I had the choice in the beginning. Also you should always have your iodine and iodide levels checked as taking these can decrease the amount of medication you are on.


----------



## jbnb (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I decided to go the bio-identical route. I am in month 6 of Levothyroxine. Started at 12.5; then 25 and just this month 50. It was scary to start. I'm only 19 years old, and each time mid-terms and finals come around my symptoms get worse. I may need some tweaking when I get super stressed, but it seems to be working and slowly one by one my symptoms are clearing up . Just know you need to be really patient to find what works for you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

act4803 said:


> I have had thyroid issues and been on synthroid for years. After three years I notice joint aches and anxiety issues. I started researching and found this is a side effect of the medication. My doctor has only ran TSH and T4 levels never T3. The issue is the synthroyid sometimes doesnt break down into T3 and you need this. I personally am going to the dr. tomorrow and ask to be put on Armour, as I would rather have a pig gland than synthetic. I just wish I had the choice in the beginning. Also you should always have your iodine and iodide levels checked as taking these can decrease the amount of medication you are on.












Welcome. Let us know if your doctor complies.

The FREE T3 test is the test that shows how much active (unbound) hormone there is. T3 is Total and is bound and unbound leaving one wondering what the exact ratio is.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid


----------

